# Amazing poult!



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I was given a little peep. Didn't know what breed it was or if male/female. She has turned out to be a she and is amazing. She is only four weeks old and has taken in three tiny poults about three days and four baby turkeys about two weeks old. She does just like a mama hen! So incredible..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like you were given a little gem. Post us some pics so we can admire her too.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

There ARE some VERY SPECIAL animals in this WORLD *!!!
*( My Boxer-dog is ONE of those...who _exceed _ALL "expectations" *! *)

TREASURE that "incarnation"....and observe it's tendencies.
*WHO KNOWS *_why_ such prodigies exist?
_I dunno.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some photos of the amazing poult taking care of the baby turkeys and baby chicks. She was hatched 3-21-13, turkeys and chicks are only a few weeks old. You can see how she spears her wings over the babies. So adorable.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is so cute! Keep us updated!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is my Silkie, with her polish baby. She doesn't seem to care they're different breeds.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

EV, that is a great picture! Your Silkie is so cute!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm beside myself with happiness! .


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

That is very cute. Pacita is what we named our little girl chicken. She's about six weeks old. It is so cute how she mothers the three little chickens and four turkeys. She want leave their side. They follow her and call for her too. The little chicks and turkeys are about three weeks old, they just have wing feathers so far.


----------

